
Sed will write to read-only files - babuskov
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnu.utils.bugs/18060
======
lsc
>This is not a bug, but rather a consequence of how the Unix filesystem works.

Yeah. this is something that really confuses new UNIX users.

But it has absolutely nothing to do with sed.

If you have write-access to a directory, you can delete any file in that
directory. You can also create a new file in that directory with the same name
as the old file. So write-permission on a directory is a bit like write-
permission on everything beneath that directory.

The exception is the sticky bit... /tmp directories are traditionally 1777,
meaning all can read, write and traverse, but the 1, the 'sticky bit' means
that you can't delete or overwrite files you don't own.

With the sticky bit set, the directory functions the way most non-UNIX users
expect; e.g. if I create a file and make it writable only to me, nobody else
can overwrite it.

